# is this humane hunting??/



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

i'm a hunter, but I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this type of coyote hunting. What do you guys think? Go to this web site and click on the tab titled "awesome movies". Nitro.20m.com. be sure to put the periods in the web address.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

What website?? Whoops Sorry!! I was looking for a Highlighted Hyperlink


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

nothing there just a bunch of 404 errors.

Removed on account of content I am guessing.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The site worked for me. Just have to remember there is never a period after the word com. http://www.nitro.20m.com/

Harvey I didn't watch any of the movies but looks like from the pictures all they are doing is allowing dogs to run the coyotes down and then kill them. No I don't consider that sporting. About on the same level as idiots that watch pitbulls fight.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't like it, but I think that's the way the English have hunted foxes for years.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Gohon said:


> The site worked for me. Just have to remember there is never a period after the word com. http://www.nitro.20m.com/
> 
> Harvey I didn't watch any of the movies but looks like from the pictures all they are doing is allowing dogs to run the coyotes down and then kill them. No I don't consider that sporting. About on the same level as idiots that watch pitbulls fight.


Not saying the site itself doesn't work...

Just the links to the movies.



> 404 Error -- File Not Found
> The page you are looking for (http://nitro.20m.com/images/2002 Nitro's Hunting pic.jpg/Rocky Tailpulling1.mpg) is not here.
> Possible Reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Those links aren't working for the video clips.

But, I know the guy who filmed a lot of that stuff for nitro and have seen some of the footage.

Hound hunting like that isn't for everyone but it's still an accepted hunting sport in many areas that needs to be supported by all of us. We either hang together or we will hang alone.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Couldn't get the movies either. Pics didn't set well, where is the sport of the hunt or the challenge of the call?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

The sport is in the same place where it is when your dog finds that pheasant, flushes it up and then fetches it to you after you shoot it even if you only cripple it.

It's in the training and working of the dogs. Just like we enjoy following a great pointer, those boys enjoy following a good pack of hounds. It shouldn't be that hard to understand.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would have to disagree. Just because someone wants to call something a sport doesn't mean we have to accept it and put ourselves in a bad position. If we don't police our own ranks then the anti's will only gain more strength to come at us.

Sorry farmerj, I can only go by what is written.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

That's true, it just looks to me that they were letting the dogs do the hunt and at least most of the kill. I could be just seeing it wrong. Please don't get me wrong I'm not saying that their way is wrong. I guess I just like doing things the hard way as my (very understanding & supportive wife would say). I like more of a personal challenge. :-? :roll: :huh:

P.S Sorry if I sounded like an a$$


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Mossy512,

No, you didn't sound like an a$$.

Gohon,

So, then under your opinion, if there's a group of hunters that don't like bow hunting deer because of the few deer that are wounded to die a slow death, we should help them ban the sport?

Or, (studies have shown that a very high percentage of crippling occurs on waterfowl due to hunting) we should help ban duck hunting because some say the wounding rate is unacceptable and therefore unsportsmanlike?

Or, in calling coyotes, we have upped the odds too far by being able to use electronic callers. They are simply too realistic and should be outlawed. And, we certainly can't count on those scopes remaining legal because it gives us an unfair advantage and isn't sporting.

Of course trappers are all a bunch of heathens. It's cruel and should be stopped.

Don't forget about fishing. That hook in the corner of the walleye's mouth causes pain and then they are taken out of the water only to suffocate or else be cleaned while still flopping around. Do you think they flop around when you stick the knife in them because they like it?

Yup, you are right. We need to police ourselves so the anti's don't do it for us! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Get real. There will always be someone against what we do. And, as a socitey, it's within their right to attempt to get us to stop the sports we love. But, I'll bet that when they come for your sport, the houndsmen won't be there to back you up because, after all, you were only policing our ranks.... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

I get so sick of this attitude. We do need to stick together. Otherwise they'll take us apart piece by piece.

Randy


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

R Buker,thank you i could not of said it beter myself.Coyoties should be stamped out,no matter how you do it.The more you kill the more the ther wildlife has a chance to servive.Over here in VT.they are bad.Any time you see a rabbit track you see a yote track following.Rabbits are scarce,as is grouse,deer,and turkeys.The yotes are every where.I here them yoweling at least a couple of times a mounth.Even the moose numbers are down.Yep the take moose to.they chase them till they are so tired that they cant fight,and in the deep snow they are toast.Another way they do it is chase them on the ice and go to work.In the spring they take most of the young of moose or deer,siting tirkeys,grouse.I say to get them any way you can.pan.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Buker, I don't know why you want to blow everything out of proportion. You want to train dogs to run down a coyote and rip it to pieces as it fights for it's life then go right ahead. But don't tell me I have to call that a sport and I must support it if I disagree with it. Don't even try to put these dogs on the same level as a Lab, Springer, or other hunting dogs. A well trained retriever or pointer is a thing of beauty. These dogs are nothing more than trained killers that are no better than pit dogs trained to fight until one is dead. If these dogs got loose or were turned loose they would turn on other dogs out in the open and attack them in a heartbeat. I've hunted just about everything in North America except the big bears and sheep and I am a avid fisherman. You want to call this a sport then that is your right. To me it is not sporting in the least and these kind of activities I find more damaging to the sport of hunting than anything the anti's could possible do and I absolutely do not support it. I also don't give a damn if these so called houndsmen come to my defense or not. I know I'll have real sportsmen defending me. And that is my right so get sick all you want................


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't like that at all. It doesn't seem fair at all. I wouldn't feel good doing it. :eyeroll:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Buker, I don't know why you want to blow everything out of proportion. You want to train dogs to run down a coyote and rip it to pieces as it fights for it's life then go right ahead. But don't tell me I have to call that a sport and I must support it if I disagree with it. Don't even try to put these dogs on the same level as a Lab, Springer, or other hunting dogs. A well trained retriever or pointer is a thing of beauty. These dogs are nothing more than trained killers that are no better than pit dogs trained to fight until one is dead. If these dogs got loose or were turned loose they would turn on other dogs out in the open and attack them in a heartbeat. I've hunted just about everything in North America except the big bears and sheep and I am a avid fisherman. You want to call this a sport then that is your right. To me it is not sporting in the least and these kind of activities I find more damaging to the sport of hunting than anything the anti's could possible do and I absolutely do not support it. I also don't give a damn if these so called houndsmen come to my defense or not. I know I'll have real sportsmen defending me. And that is my right so get sick all you want................


HA HA. Gohon, I could have guessed what you'd come back with and written it word for word. Very predictible.

You said labs, springers, etc are things of beauty. Well, that depends on who you ask. The houndsmen see the beauty of in their hounds and feel it passionately just as I do with my labs or chessie. Sorry Sport, you don't get to make the decision what is beautiful or not for others, only yourself.

I need to correct you about these hounds as well. They are not born or trained killers that turn on other dogs. Think about it... If that's the kind of dog they were, they'd turn on each other and be too busy killing each other to ever bother hunting the coyote (or ****, or cat or deer or, or, or...) In fact, hounds are some of the most sociable dogs you'll ever find.

I've got news for you. If you think this sort of activity is worse than anything the anti's could do to us, they you are dreaming. The anti's, if they have their way, will have you wearing plastic shoes and belts and sitting down at a fancy restaurant to a nice, fat soy steak. Mmmmm. Yup, those hound guys are really screwing up your lifestyle. :roll:

You say you don't support it. That's fine, it IS your right not to. But, it's an irresponsible response. It's no different than having the majority of your country not supporting your right to keep and bear arms. Without their support, you have nothing and it's just one more right chipped away.

You say you don't care if the houndsmen support you.... Well, you'd better care. Narrow-minded tunnel vision where we think our way is the only way in naive at best.

Hunter apathy is the single worst enemy we have. And, your attitude of not careing is what will slowly eat away at the sports we love. Your's is a classic example of what is wrong with the hunting fraternity. But, it IS your right to not give a damn. Enjoy your right because that too may one day be taken away... :roll: :roll: :roll:

PS, I wasn't aware that I blow "everthing" out of proportion. I'm just trying to shed a light on a sensative topic.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> I don't like that at all. It doesn't seem fair at all. I wouldn't feel good doing it. :eyeroll:


honkbuster3, I'll let you in on something. I don't like it either. I'd rather call them in and kill them. But, I'll stand shoulder to shoulder with those guys defending their ability to run their hounds. The sad part is that guys like Gohon will be standing on the side with the anti's. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gohon will be standing on the side with the anti's.


And that is a lie. Why am I not surprised you're so defensive over something so stupid. Of course you knew what I might say........I suspect just about everyone is telling you the same thing. Must be on the defense a lot with your logic............. Had some people the other day talking about how much fun and sport it was to spot light cats in a ally ways, gun the car and run over them. They called it a sport and fun. Ditto for some guys a few months back talking about chasing down coyotes with their snowmobiles and running over them. They also thought that was sporting. By your logic you have no choice but to standby their sport. Me, I know stupidity when I see it.............


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

I 100% disagree with it. My specialty is calling coyotes and once they are chased by dogs it makes it very difficult. I also feel its not fair for the coyote they really don't have chance getting chased by dogs. Guys who hunt with dogs will clear in area in no time of coytoes. I am all about the fair advange for the hunter and they prey!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

lmcnally12 said:


> I 100% disagree with it. My specialty is calling coyotes and once they are chased by dogs it makes it very difficult. I also feel its not fair for the coyote they really don't have chance getting chased by dogs. Guys who hunt with dogs will clear in area in no time of coytoes. I am all about the fair advange for the hunter and they prey!


And, I'm not saying that we all need to agree with it. Heck, I don't agree with a lot of "Sports" but I will support them with everything I have.

But, don't kid yourself, guys with dogs will never clear an area of coyotes. They may be pretty efficient but they aren't that good!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Gohon said:


> By your logic you have no choice but to standby their sport. Me, I know stupidity when I see it.............


Stop! Looook real hard....


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

All i saw was error when i clicked on the link!? But I would not do it i prefer calling coyotes in but i would support it! But its just not for me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

ever seen a coyote chase a deer... it's nature boys live with it. I had coyotes take down a buck about 100yds from my house, it took over 24 hours for them to kill it. It was wounded in one hind quarter from rifle season, quite a battle to see the coyotes holding it down while another coyote chews on its *** until they can get it to bleed to death. They have to stay back away from the antlers so they could only grab it by the skin on its back and ribs, they had most of it's hair pulled out by the time it died. It was quite a sight!! Don't feel sorry for a coyote they are animals not people.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Extremely good point Buckseye! That gave me a whole new perspective! :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> That gave me a whole new perspective


What a animal in the wild has to do for survival and to fill their stomach with food has nothing to do with what we do as sport. Don't confuse the two, they are not the same.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:-? Hey guys, I didn't mean to start a war here. All I meant was it looks like the dogs were doing most of the kill. That is what didn't set well with me personally, but hounds ARE legal for hunting coyote, big cats, & boar. Hunting bear and other animals over bait in some areas is also legal. Just because I don't practice or personally agree with a method doesn't mean it's wrong. If we don't stick together we will end up falling so YES WE DO need to support them even though we don't personally agree. Just remember HUTNING AND THE RIGHT TO KEEP AND BEAR ARMS IS OUR RIGHT AND OUR AMERICAN HERITAGE. YES I said heritage not sport! Hunting is a way of life not something we do for a paycheck or recognition. Most of our hunting is to put venison, turkey, wild pork upland bird meat, & rabbit on our tables just like our ancestors. predator hunting is for furs and keep the balance. Anyone thinking we can oust those we don't agree with and still be safe from the antis, THINK AGAIN ---- STAND TOGETHER OR FALL ALONE. :strapped: :soapbox: :strapped: :stirpot: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

ALRIGHT, ALRIGHT I'LLGET OFF MY SOAPBOX NOW
But like I said I didn't mean to start a war


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

WOW this thread really blew up. First off let me say that i don't agree with the style of hunting i have more respect for the coyotes to do that to them, however i do believe that if it is legal in the state they are doing it then we have no choice but to stand by them. i have to side with Randy on this one and i personnaly know how much randy respects coyotes.

Gohon your analogy of the guys running over cats and running snowmobiles is way off. the difference is those things are illegal (except in WY and MT) Most the guys don't consider the snowmobiling a sport but a efficient way of taking care of their lifestock problems again i don't agree with it but that's their choice. It' illegal here and we just busted 8 hunters from Wisconsin doing it :x

Just my two cents


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brad, I used that analogy because the people doing it were calling it a sport and my point is just because someone calls something a sport that doesn't make it so in my opinion. If you have more respect for coyotes as you say, I would think you would also be against it. I'm well aware that hunters use dogs for bear, lions, *****, and pigs but they are used to find, chase and hold the animal until a hunter can get there to shoot the animal. I find running coyotes down and allowing the dogs to kill the coyote is not only not sporting but disgusting as well. I see nothing sporting in this act except a desire for lust for a bloody killing of another animal by a pack of dogs. Might as well trap the coyote and throw it into a pen with the dogs. Same result. That doesn't mean I'm going to run out and join peta or march against the method but at the same time I'm not going to support the method. Just because a state makes something legal doesn't mean I also have to support it. Accept it maybe but not support it. In some states a girl can legally get married at age 13............. I don't support that either. Bottom line is I don't like it, I don't support it, but I will accept it.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

What was the story about those guys from wisconsin. Three weeks ago We asked permission from a cattle farmer and he immediatly got excited. He wanted to see our liscense and quized us on how we were going to hunt them. He told us he had some problems from guys from wisconin and now he can't really trust any hunter. I am just curious if anyone knows the full story


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

After further checking out the site, it is sad to think people think this could be part of actual hunting. I may have to accept it because it is legal where they are. I went back to see more of the site and under blast from the past 2001 & 2002 and bobcat hunting I see that I was right, they use the dogs to find track and kill. I beleive if you use dogs they should be use to find and hold or flush the game, NOT to kill. Sorry guys thats not hunting thats unpited pit fighting :soapbox: :down:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Gohon said:


> > That gave me a whole new perspective
> 
> 
> What a animal in the wild has to do for survival and to fill their stomach with food has nothing to do with what we do as sport. Don't confuse the two, they are not the same.


Your COMPLETELY right.

and since I'm guessing that NONE of us hunt to keep froms tarving, I guess we sould all just refrain from all forms of hunting or fishing.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow! That's a lot of strong words against the hound hunters! I've run hounds for many years, and used them to hunt coyotes on many occasions. The gross assumption by Gohan is that the hounds get the coyotes every time - and that just isn't the case!! I wish you could get the coyote more often, but very often he slips away. If you want to get more coyotes, don't get a pack of hounds and put all that time into it, just pick up a good ol' reed call and howler - you'll get a LOT more coyotes.

The big point I'd like to bring up to Gohan is how he can say running coyotes with hounds isn't showing respect for coyotes, but shooting them with a rifle is?!?!? Come on, how in the heck can you say following a pack of hounds all over the good lords creation hoping to stop a predator at some far off bluff is unsporting, but calling a coyote and hitting him with a piece of lead/copper going 3000+ feet per second is more fair/sporting than catching him with a hound that travels at 25mph???? Your logic doesn't hold true - at all. Your speaking with emotion and not reason. You say a lab or retriever is "a thing of beauty" but hunting with a hound is "stupid". That must be at the top of the list of foolish things I've seen people say on a thread like this. Why don't you go out and watch a houndsman handle hounds, and then get out and go with him/her when they go to retrieve them - you'll have a different perspective - I guarantee it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

No Mr. Trooper, we don't have to stop hunting or fishing. We as humans have the ability to hunt and fish and at the same time do it in a humanely manner. Rome once put two opposing teams in a arena and watched them hack each other to death. They called that a sport. Today we have learned how to do the same thing but we call it football. We didn't have to kill the sport, only change it into a humane form.

Sorry houndsman, but that is one guarantee you would not be able to keep. It is not the chase and handling of hounds that is in question but the kill itself. 
More important is I have more respect for my dogs than to force them into that type of situation. And yes the speeding 3000 fpe hunk of lead from a rifle is almost always a fast and humane death for the coyote. The ripping apart by hounds never is. By your logic crucifixion should still be okay for capital punishment as long as the capture, trial and sentencing are handled in a sporting manner. We'll just have to agree to disagree............


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Gohon the coyote man, reminds me somewhat of the guy who fed himself to the bears. Sorry couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gohon the coyote man, reminds me somewhat of the guy who fed himself to the bears. Sorry couldn't resist :lol:


Yes you could......... but I've come to expect juvenile posts from some people. They Are always consistent and transparent so no surprise there.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

is it not the prep, hunt and the excitement of it the reason why we all go.then what is the differance between reasearching/selecting a gun or a dog. practicing with that gun or training a dog. why is one weapon any better than any other weapon. it may not be mine or yor cup of tea but we should respect their weapon choice, after all wich ever way any of us choose to hunt will ultimatly end the same,bagging our intended quarry.
stop supporting or worse yet campaigning against another man's style of hunting or weapon choice could have a negative impact on your own.
reading some of the narrow minded posts from fellow hunters i feel i should buy stock in kodak or some other camera co.it may be the only way in the future to ,shoot, capture the wildlife we all hunt.
p.s. [pot stirer]
what about those 12 or so blood thirsty falconers?


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gohon you work for PETA. :withstupid:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

oatsboy, why is it so hard for someone to understand that not everyone agrees with everything that is done in the name of hunting whether legal or called a sport. No one especially myself is calling for the ban on coyote hunting or the method of using hounds to chase and kill them. But I have every right not to be told I *must* accept the method or support the method just because it is used by others. If people want to use dogs to chase down coyotes I have no right to tell them they can't if it is legal but I do have the right in my own opinion to consider it a distasteful method. That's all I'm saying. Some people are getting their panties in a wad just because they think that we as hunters must be supportive of every single type of legal hunting. If you're a Christian do you support everything Pat Robertson says? He's a Christian so you must right..............I don't think so. Some states allow this method, some don't so that tells you right there that not all agree with it. I support hunting and I am a hunter but I would not go into a booth and vote to support or ban this method of coyote hunting. I wouldn't send out my dogs to be mauled by a coyote in a fight just because it was fun to watch. At the same time I wouldn't be interested in watching several dogs rip and tear of the flesh of a coyote until it was dead and call it a sport. That is my choice and my ethics and I'm not trying to force that on you or anyone else. Is that clear enough for you.... You do remember the OP's question


> What do you guys think?


 don't you? You have the right to support what you want and I have the right to support what I want. But, neither of us has the right to tell the other what they must support.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Gohan - if the kill is what you are concerned with, then you really should go and see that it is extremely rare that the dogs will kill a coyote. More often the coyote is bayed up and shot. You see the dogs pulling on a dead coyote because that is how you reward them - let them get hair in their mouth just like your retriever likes to get feathers in his/her mouth. They don't tear the coyote to shreds - I don't know where you got that - again, you should go and observe instead of making the emotional statementst that your making.

Also, you do, as you stated, have the right to state your opinion. The problem is that you stated that I'm an idiot for doing it my stupid way and that it is inhumane to have my hounds tear a coyote to shreds (I've never seen them do this and wouldn't encourage it - you'll find that savvy houndsmen don't keep a kennel full of kill dogs - kill dogs get killed - not a good return on all the time and effort to raise and train). You guarantee that you know what your talking about, and unfortunately you are making a lot of assumptions and not realizing it. Stand back, take a moment so your not feeling so ******, and talk to a houndsman and see what it is REALLY all about. Your right, I can't guarantee that you'll change your mind, but I believe you'll feel differently about it than you do right now. Good luck - and thanks for stating your thoughts.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

in case you haven't figured it out gohon more people would converse with you if you didn't always call us names, we try to keep these threads mature and without name calling... help us along OK


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

MOST PEOPLE THAT HATE HUNTING WITH HOUNDS HAVE NEVER DONE IT AND THEY SURE DON'T UNDERSTAND IT. WHY DID GOD ALLOW US TO HAVE SO MANY DIFFERENT BREEDS OF DOGS IF HE DIDN'T WANT US TO HUNT IN DIFFERENT WAYS. THAT'S LIKE SAYING YOU CAN'T YOU A RETRIEVER ON UPLAND. MOST OF US WOULD HAVE TO STAY HOME AND LET THE POINTERS DO THE HUNTING. I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED WITH HUNTING COYOTES WITH HOUNDS FOR ABOUT 20 YEARS AND HAVE ONLY EVER HAD THE DOGS KILL ONE COYOTE AND YES WE TAKE ALOT OF COYOTES EVERY YEAR. I HATE TO GUESS HOW MANY THERE WOULD BE NOW THAT WE DON'T HAVE MANY TRAPPERS ANYMORE.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Houndsman, if you look again I didn't call you a idiot. What I said and I quote "About on the same level as idiots that watch pitbulls fight". Poor wording on my part I'll admit. I also did not say I guaranteed anything except that I wouldn't change my mind. Keep in mind this thread was about what was presented on the web site topic and that is where my comments are directed from. If what you are saying that very seldom the hounds ever kill a coyote but that they are shot then that is very different than the impression the site gives. I have no problem with dogs being used to decoy or chase prey that will quickly be dispatched with a gun. Had you of said in your first post "I've never seen them do this and wouldn't encourage it" as you did in this last post that would have shed some light in a different direction but instead you used a 3,000 fps bullet as a comparison and that made no sense to me. See what I mean....... Anyway, thanks for clearing up a possible misconception I may have had.

buckseye, you are the last person that should be telling anyone how to converse on this forum. Better step back and take a look at yourself. Your little juvenile comment about the bears is proof of that. You've seen enough of my posts to know that I am a hunter so even your attempt at trying to hide with a smiley face at the end was transparent as to your real intent.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Gohon said:


> No Mr. Trooper, we don't have to stop hunting or fishing. We as humans have the ability to hunt and fish and at the same time do it in a humanely manner. Rome once put two opposing teams in a arena and watched them hack each other to death. They called that a sport. Today we have learned how to do the same thing but we call it football. We didn't have to kill the sport, only change it into a humane form...


You missed the point. YOU said that hunting for survival is different from sport. I agree. You said you dont like running coyotes and esentialy called it blood sport, which it is, comparing it to roman gladitorial games.

The problem comes when you realize that none of us hunt for survival, and we ALL kill various kinds of animals for the same reasons. Im not talking about wanton waist either. You may eat what you kill, but it is STILL blood sport, because you didnt actualy NEED to hunt at all: like when a house cat kills a rat that gets into the basement just to play with it, even though he has food in his dish.

Upland game hunting, waterfoul hunting, ALL forms of coyote hunting, big game hunting is ALL forms are NO diferent. Neither is fishing.

SO, when you say that people shouldnt run coyotes because its pointless blood sport, you need to step back and take a look at hunting and fishing in general. Perhaps its not the pass-time for you after all.

I also agree with the above post about methods. You have to ask yourself whats more humane: 
A) Chasing the yote with a pack of baying dogs and letting him KNOW he is danger thus giving him the chane to escape, or

B) Tricking him into thinking he is getting a free meal, and then vaporizing his vital organs, and blowing a hole clean through him, leaving him to writhe in agony, gasping his final breath only to realize that he no longer has any lungs.

You can make the call on that one.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thats it this thread has been closed by me it's like a bunch of women gabbing on here :eyeroll:


----------

